# Right Klonopin dose?



## groosalog (Jun 13, 2008)

I just tried one .5 klonopin pill earlier. i didnt really feel anything. im not even tired. how do i go about finding the best dosage? plus, on my bottle it says to take one as needed. well, should i just take like 2?
ill run out quicker, and what will my doc say? lol.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

Tell your doctor it;s too low of a dose. He'll then prescribe the 1 milligram pills. If that doesn't work go back to him again then he'll up it to 2 mg. I personally take two 2 mg a day. .5 mg is too low of a dose if your a man and weigh above 150 pounds. It's like taking a sugar pill. Good thing about Klonopin is that you won't get a tolerance that fast compared to ativan and xanax. Don't be afraid to ask your doctor to up the dose. Just tell the truth. "It doesn't work." He'll listen.


----------



## groosalog (Jun 13, 2008)

i really dont think i felt anything lol. i cant really afford to go back to the b1tch asx. should i just take two. and then when i get more funds - go back and tell him?

im a 125 lb girl, btw.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

what do you want to feel tired ? these drugs have more than one properties - read up on them if you are seeking to feel tired you're in big trouble.


----------



## groosalog (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont wanna feel tired at all. Its just my anxiety hasn't waned at all.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

Does the medication have any effect on you at all? Does it ease your tension? The .5 mg will just take the edge off. I don't know what your trying to feel on the medication. A higher dose will be more effective, but if the .5mg ease some of your tension, then it is doing its job. Look at before when you didn't have the klonopin and feel the tension you had. Now look to thew now and feel your tension level. Has it eased at all? If it has it's doing it's job. If I were you, I would just take it as prescibed and the next time you see your doctor tell him to up the dose. Think about it, if you take two everyday you'll run out early, then you'll have even more tension when your without. Just take it as prescibed. Make the best out of your current situation.


----------



## groosalog (Jun 13, 2008)

it feels like i didnt even take it. all of my tension is still here. not a decrease whatsoever. still anxious...


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

then you need a medication adjustment. You need to up your dose or switch to a different medication.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

.5 of xanax doesnt do much to me. Helps calm me down i guess. I need 1-2 MG To actually "Feel" it. My 1st time on xanax i felt .5 and i felt very euphoric. Now its just so and so......Puts me to sleep, sedates me, calms me, Nothin special. Then again all meds when i 1st start em they sorta feel euphoric so probobly not the xanax


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It won't hurt you to take one more. But I really wouldn't unless you truly feel you NEED it, like you're about to have a panic attack or something. I've been on this drug for nine years (I know, I know) and even I still feel a little difference with a 0.5 mg pill. How long have you waited?


----------

